# Reopening a can of worms



## Jellyhead Joe (Jul 12, 2013)

It appears that Georgia is on the edge of adopting a youth season for the upcoming turkey season. For those interested in investigating this subject, follow this link. http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/node/3374  I have read the proposal and support having a youth and handicap season. However, the information given does not provide when the season would take place. I called the DNR office and talked with John Bowers. He informed me that the way the proposal currently read, the proposed season will open a week before our regular turkey season. This means that if the current reading of the proposal passes, then we will get to enjoy the same long season that has been in place for several years. 
I know that some of the members on here have strong feelings concerning this proposal. I urge everyone to go to one of the meetings to voice your opinion.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm all for a youth season. I think it's a great way for people to get kids involved. I have voiced my opinion via email. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 12, 2013)

From here (PDF of proposed rule change)...




> *391-4-2-.33 Special Opportunity Turkey Season.*
> (1) Mobility impaired persons, as defined in O.C.G.A. §27-2-
> 4.4(a), and youth (not greater than 16 years of age) may take
> turkeys on the consecutive Saturday and Sunday immediately
> ...


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jul 12, 2013)

All the States that I have seen have a youth turkey hunt have been on the weekend before the regular season. I like it.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 12, 2013)

I like it!!


----------



## smitty (Jul 12, 2013)

Good deal !!


----------



## chefrific (Jul 12, 2013)

As a father and a turkey hunter, I have no concern with this proposal.
1.  What will one week early or late really do? - Nothing
2.  If you have a problem giving the disabled or youth a minuscule advantage, you need to take long look at yourself.

Turkeys have flourished and increased in number because they have a "value" to us as hunters and the hard work of the NWTF, and the DNR.

Introducing the youth and disabled to the sport only increases that value and helps ensure the future of the sport.  

I'm all for it.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 12, 2013)

I verbally supported the youth/disabled early season hunting bill from the start. Made no bones about my support, as I feel the increased hunting opportunities are good for the sport in general. 

According to the following info.....the bill passed and was signed into law. 

http://www.legis.ga.gov/legislation/en-US/Display/20132014/HB/207

Btw.......The powers that be somehow saw fit to sneak in a totally unrelated amendment in the bill. Thereby making it legal to shoot fox and bobcat with centerfire weapons of .17 caliber or larger. 

I'll leave that part of the bill alone......


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 12, 2013)

chefrific said:


> As a father and a turkey hunter, I have no concern with this proposal.
> 1.  What will one week early or late really do? - Nothing
> 2.  If you have a problem giving the disabled or youth a minuscule advantage, you need to take long look at yourself.
> 
> ...



Yes sir!


----------



## MKW (Jul 12, 2013)

If they open it a week prior to the regular season, there will be a lot of turkeys killed during that week!

Mike


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 12, 2013)

MKW said:


> If they open it a week prior to the regular season, there will be a lot of turkeys killed during that week!
> 
> Mike



I agree.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 12, 2013)

MKW said:


> If they open it a week prior to the regular season, there will be a lot of turkeys killed during that week!
> 
> Mike



FWIW The new law says a "weekend" hunt ... not a "week".


----------



## MKW (Jul 12, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> FWIW The new law says a "weekend" hunt ... not a "week".



That's good. I can just see a lot of 6yr olds killing turkeys with Mossberg 835s during this "youth season". I'm all for getting kids involved in turkey hunting, but the fact is, if a law can be exploited, it will be. I take youth hunters throughout the season and see no need for a special time just for them. 
Disclaimer...I don't live in GA, so I have no say-so, but I did live there for 42 years and if I still did, I'd be voicing my opinion to the DNR... against this.

Mike


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2013)

MKW said:


> That's good. I can just see a lot of 6yr olds killing turkeys with Mossberg 835s during this "youth season". I'm all for getting kids involved in turkey hunting, but the fact is, if a law can be exploited, it will be. I take youth hunters throughout the season and see no need for a special time just for them.
> Disclaimer...I don't live in GA, so I have no say-so, but I did live there for 42 years and if I still did, I'd be voicing my opinion to the DNR... against this.
> 
> Mike


this is exactly right. I live in Florida and we have a youth weekend. I just dont see the point of it. I never needed a special weekend to take my kids. My dad didn't need a special weekend to take me. I don't have a dog in this fight but there are going to be people who are going to take advantage of the system.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

Folks that will take advantage of the system already are, I imagine. Those are the ones that will take off after the first bird they hear gobble, season in or not.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2013)

You're right nic they will. I think though from what I've seen down here this might have an opposite affect than what is intended. Guys take a kid for the youth weekend then there duty is done they leave the kid at home for the rest of the season. Or guys just find a long lost nephew or cousin or something to take with no intentions of letting that kid shoot. I've seen it first hand. I don't have a problem with a youth weekend I just think its sad that some think its necessary to get kids involved.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish they would make a turkey tag program. Not so sure about the "youth" season though....


----------



## six (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't care one way or the other.  We didn't have youth weekends back when I started.  To be honest I don't think I would have enjoyed a youth weekend as much as waiting for "opening" weekend when everyone could get after them.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2013)

six said:


> I don't care one way or the other.  We didn't have youth weekends back when I started.  To be honest I don't think I would have enjoyed a youth weekend as much as waiting for "opening" weekend when everyone could get after them.



That's what I'm talking about. When I was a kid I looked forward to being in camp with all the guys. I was treated like one of them during hunting season. Camp time was as important as hunting time.


----------



## six (Jul 12, 2013)

Brad said:


> That's what I'm talking about. When I was a kid I looked forward to being in camp with all the guys. I was treated like one of them during hunting season. Camp time was as important as hunting time.


You got that right.  Some of the best times of my life right there.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2013)

You and I would get a long just fine.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 12, 2013)

So I guess you guys also feel the youth deer/ dove/ turkey hunts on WMA's should be discontinued?  Someone could abuse them you know.


----------



## six (Jul 12, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> So I guess you guys also feel the youth deer/ dove/ turkey hunts on WMA's should be discontinued?  Someone could abuse them you know.


Again, I don't care one way or the other.  I figure my success or failure wouldn't be effected either way.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't care either. I just don't see why its needed. I was my dads bird boy when I was ike enough to walk. There was no special season for me to go. I killed my first squirrel when I was 4 there was no special season,I killed my first deer when I was 7 there was no special season. I was raised by hunters,my idols were guts at hunting camp not athletes not rock stars not actors but the guys at hunting camp. why do we need a special weekend for this. That's all I'm saying. I learned so many life lessons at camp. I washed dishes for the first time at hunting camp,I cooked my first meal at hunting camp and there was never a special weekend for me to go. I just went because hunting season was in. This is more a descussion of our society than anything else.


----------



## six (Jul 13, 2013)

To add another can of worms.

I say pass it to law.   Make it a hunt.  No decoy's or blinds.  Could be a good learning opportunity for more than just the kids.


----------



## MKW (Jul 14, 2013)

six said:


> To add another can of worms.
> 
> I say pass it to law.   Make it a hunt.  No decoy's or blinds.  Could be a good learning opportunity for more than just the kids.



Now that, I would love to see...in every state. 

Mike


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 14, 2013)

Man some of you guys are pretty tough....


----------



## birddog52 (Jul 14, 2013)

The problem with is this ga already has the longest turkey season in the usa. If they want a youth weekend incorparate it in the already existining season.whats the use of having any wildlife biologist in this state. When we don,t use any biologial data to start with ga turkey season should close now at the end of april. ( all critters need a break from being harrassed)


----------



## saltysenior (Jul 14, 2013)

a few more years of this nonsense, and there will be ''rent-a kid'' adds in the paper...


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been hunting 46 years and my dad nor uncle's ever had to have a special weekend to carry me. Does this mean that you're not going to carry kids the rest of the season? I carried one of my 4 nephews ever Sat. for many a year.......until they discovered girls!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 14, 2013)

The opportunity too take a Youth hunting has always been there and They enjoy the built up too the coming season as We do.Leave it like it is. There is nothing broke about it. Let the turkey flocks have this one on us. We owe this one too the Gobbler.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jul 14, 2013)

We Do A Youth Weekend In N Y In P A They Do A Saturday Hunt, They Don't Allow Sunday Hunting , I Cant See Why One Or Two Day Would Hurt Anything ! I Always Take A Kid Huntind Anytime During The Season ! Nothing Like Seeing The Smile On A Kids Face When They Get Their First Gobbler ! Some Of Yall Sound A Little Selfish ! I Had No Mentor Just Self Taught. I Wish I Had Someone .When I Take A Kid I Feel I Have Giving Back To The Sport . It's Our Chance To Help Teach Them The Right way The Ethical Way And The Safe Way Of Our Sport !


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 14, 2013)

Ron, it really has nothing to do with the extra 2 days. It has nothing to do with being selfish. Shouldn't we be mentors the whole season, or just for that weekend? Why don't they just add an extra week to the season? That way the adult and the child can have a whole extra week to hunt together. Georgia has one of the longest seasons any way.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 14, 2013)

birddog52 said:


> The problem with is this ga already has the longest turkey season in the usa. If they want a youth weekend incorparate it in the already existining season.whats the use of having any wildlife biologist in this state. When we don,t use any biologial data to start with ga turkey season should close now at the end of april. ( all critters need a break from being harrassed)



Our long season hasn't hurt the turkey population and they are doing just fine in GA.  There is no reason it should end in April or be shorter at all.  The extra 2 days for kids will have practially no effect on the total kill.



M Sharpe said:


> Shouldn't we be mentors the whole season, or just for that weekend? Why don't they just add an extra week to the season? That way the adult and the child can have a whole extra week to hunt together.



Yes we should but unfortunately many don't and this may be the thing that encourages them to take their kids...at least on this one weekend if not more.  

An extra week for kids AND adults likely would not do anything to get more kids involved in the sport.

Almost all of the kids would only be hunting on the weekend anyway during the school year.  I can also see how the weekend only hunt could help the DNR control the "cheating" that everyone seems to be worried about.


----------



## six (Jul 14, 2013)

I participate in the Alabama youth hunt and If they pass it in Georgia I'll be participating in it as well.  I was fortunate enough to see four kids 15 and under kill mature birds last year, and witnessed one miss.  Jakes are leagal if they choose, but I leave that up to them.  I do tell them when they can shoot, but I don't tell them what to shoot as long as it's a legal bird.   I promised the 12 year old boy who missed last year he's up first this spring if the good Lord see's fit to let me make it another year.   Bama youth season I saw one kill and the miss.  The other two kills were during regular season, one in Bama and one in Georgia.  

If they pass the youth season in Georgia it will effect the total kill, but I bet it would be minimal and not noticeable.  Most of what would get killed during the youth hunt would probably get killed at some point during the season anyway.


----------



## hawglips (Jul 15, 2013)

Lots of grown men will be shooting turkeys during "youth season" from a blind over decoys....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 15, 2013)

I've said all along no need for a youth season.

Now,a disabled hunt on a wma,I'm all for.I'd show up and help in any way I could.

I bet ya,on that youth weekend,you will see a lot of trucks parked at gates with no kids around,just gaurding their spot.


----------



## birddog52 (Jul 15, 2013)

yes i could agree on a special youth on a wma somewhere or if some big land owner would allow it on his private properity.(ASK FOR THE GUY SAID IT WOULD NOT HURT THE TURKEYS HAVE TURKEY HUNTED FOR 30YRS AND THEY ARE ALOT LESS TURKEYS IN THE WOODS TODAY THAN WE HAD 15 YRS AGO AND WILL CONTINUE TO DECLINE ON PUBLIC LAND DUE TO HABIAT PREDATORIES AND DIESASE.AND YES WE STILL HAVE GREEDY FOLKS WHO KILL MORE TOMS THAN ALLOWED EVERY YEAR HONOR SYSTEMS DON,T WORK WITH WILDLIFE


----------



## Gadget (Jul 15, 2013)

If someone wants to take a kid hunting they have all season to do it, I don't see a youth season encouraging many fathers to take kids hunting who don't already do so. The number of hunters will continue to decline, don't think youth seasons will make a significant impact.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 15, 2013)

Gadget said:


> If someone wants to take a kid hunting they have all season to do it, I don't see a youth season encouraging many fathers to take kids hunting who don't already do so. The number of hunters will continue to decline, don't think youth seasons will make a significant impact.



Do you have kids? 

What is the negative to doing this? 

I can say that for me and my kids the Youth Deer weekend and youth Waterfowl weekend has been a positive thing. Sure I can and do take my kids hunting whenever they want to go, putting my hunt or needs aside. 

But having that weekend that is devoted to the kids seems to build up a little more/different kind of excitement for them and any way to add to a childs experience in the woods seems to be positive.


----------



## UnLuckE1 (Jul 15, 2013)

i dont agree with it on public land. i think every one should have the same opportunity. Special interests are ruining this country. Not just hunting but in all aspects.


----------



## turk2di (Jul 15, 2013)

Brad said:


> That's what I'm talking about. When I was a kid I looked forward to being in camp with all the guys. I was treated like one of them during hunting season. Camp time was as important as hunting time.


This would give you a chance to open camp a week earlier


----------



## turk2di (Jul 15, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Why don't they just add an extra week to the season? That way the adult and the child can have a whole extra week to hunt together.



There ya go..instead of a weekend, make it the whole week!


----------



## six (Jul 15, 2013)

UnLuckE1 said:


> i dont agree with it on public land.


Interesting.  And I tend to agree.  It also made me think about the adult who doesn't have or know any kid's in that age group.  But they pay a $1000 lease fee and share a 350 acre tract with a couple other adults who have kids the right age.   Seems like he's getting the short end of things.   

I'm starting to think maybe they should just leave things the way are.  I grew up without youth hunts and I don't feel like I missed out on anything, and still managed to kill turkeys.


----------



## turk2di (Jul 15, 2013)

Now the one negative i have noticed here in Ky was that some guy's take their kids to public land instead of taking the kids to their private ground leases or property, putting extra pressure there!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 15, 2013)

six said:


> I'm starting to think maybe they should just leave things the way are.  I grew up without youth hunts and I don't feel like I missed out on anything, and still managed to kill turkeys.



That was my point. I don't care one way or the other. But, I don't really see the need for one. If a parent is serious about carrying his kid, or any kid, they are going to carry them throughout the regular season.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 15, 2013)

I like the one in Fl. I have no kids of my own and a special weekend seems to lend itself to non turkey hunters and their kid going with me on a "Just For Kids" weekend. We also have a Youth Challenge that weekend that is drawing kids that may not have ever hunted before.
We do have some who will take a kid and shoot themselves, but most of those people would shoot one out of season anyway.

John


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks that will take advantage of the system already are, I imagine. Those are the ones that will take off after the first bird they hear gobble, season in or not.



I agree.

I also like the idea of an early start for youth or handicapped before the birds get wary.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 15, 2013)

I have no idea why I'm posting, but I will anyway.  I've said this many times in here before...I don't see the point.

If you need a special season to take a kid with you, then there's a problem.  I am a believer that there will be many birds killed by adults who wouldn't normally take the risk of actually going and hunting before the season opens, but who see an "opportunity" to get a jump on everybody else and go hunt the weekend before the general season opens.  

They aren't (like some have said) just the folks who would normally go out and blatantly poach any gobbling bird whether the season is open or not.  They are the hunters who happen to have a kid and see an opportunity to "not get caught" killing a turkey early because technically the have all the right parts for the hunt....license, gun, child....and there are a lot of them out there.

I'm not "anti-kids" and I AM "pro-take a kid hunting".  I just have never seen the point behind special youth seasons.  

I can use the club I'm in as a specific example.  It's 700 acres, but the turkey all congregate in one particular area and everyone knows it.  If I can grab my son and take him out there before everyone else is allowed to get out there, it's almost a lock that we will come home with a dead turkey.  The question then becomes do I have the ethics to hand the gun to my son when no one is watching?


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 15, 2013)

I really can't understand the negativity towards this. Yes, there are some that will take advantage of this and just tote the kid along as a fail safe if they get caught. When I take my son hunting, I rarely take my weapon, whether its turkey or deer season. He doesn't go every time I do, but he goes pretty much whenever he wants to. Those that can't take their kids, for whatever reason, can now plan a weekend hunt ahead of time where they know they will have a good chance of toting a bird out.In my mind, those that will break this law, will break many more given the chance.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 15, 2013)

> Those that can't take their kids, for whatever reason, can now plan a weekend hunt ahead of time where they know they will have a good chance of toting a bird out.



So, I guess explaing to me why wouldn't they be able to take their kids during the existing season...but magically somehow they can the weekend before?


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 15, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> So, I guess explaing to me why wouldn't they be able to take their kids during the existing season...but magically somehow they can the weekend before?



Some have ex-wives that are next to impossible to deal with. This is not something I would wish on anyone. I am married to a great woman who let's me do whatever I like with our sons during hunting season, but I do have several friends that needed an act of congress to get their kids during season because their ex's are spiteful. Having this weekend will give them the opportunity to plan way ahead and hopefully get to take their kids.


----------



## Brad (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like to see some data from states that have youth seasons that show how many kids that participate in youth hunts are first time hunters and if these youth hunts have a correlation with these kids continuing to hunt. I have a feeling from what I've seen most that participate already hunt without special weekends. I would be all for a handicapped weekend or special camps for less fortunate kids who would not have a chance to hunt otherwise.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll just be honest...that doesn't make any sense to me.

What's the difference in these two conversations?:

"Hey, ex-wife, it's July 15th...can I plan on taking Johnny turkey hunting next March 15th?"

"Hey, ex-wife, it's July 15th...can I plan on taking Johnny turkey hunting next March 12th?"

If she's spiteful, there is no difference between two different dates. 

In any case, the typical reason for adding a youth season, from a  legislative point of view, is "to get more kids involved".  I'm just one of those who doesn't see how adding a weekend will accomplish that.  If you weren't inclined to take a kid before, I don't see how adding a couple of days all of a sudden makes you inclined to take them.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 15, 2013)

Brad said:


> I would like to see some data from states that have youth seasons that show how many kids that participate in youth hunts are first time hunters and if these youth hunts have a correlation with these kids continuing to hunt. I have a feeling from what I've seen most that participate already hunt without special weekends. I would be all for a handicapped weekend or special camps for less fortunate kids who would not have a chance to hunt otherwise.





I think what I'm looking for is for someone to make a convincing argument that adding a youth season will actually do what it's supposed to do...ensure that the coming generations see more participation in the sport than we would see otherwise.

I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## JBowers (Jul 15, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Our long season hasn't hurt the turkey population and they are doing just fine in GA.  There is no reason it should end in April or be shorter at all.  The extra 2 days for kids will have practially no effect on the total kill.



I keep seeing such confident opinions being stated, like this one, as though this is generally accepted fact. Does anyone have scientific evidence and data to confirm and support such statements.

What if the current turkey population trend is not doing so well?

What if turkey season opening as it already does is actually biologically earlier than it should open thereby disrupting the breeding and pre-nesting period, which has been shown to have negative affects?

What objective evidence supports the claim that such popular and comforting prescriptions actually have any measurable and significant impact on hunter recruitment? And, is it positive or negative?

Final hypothetical thought, prior to the advent of these special opportunities, how was the present generation of 35+ year old turkey hunters ever introduced and recruited into turkey hunting?

Please don't get me wrong. I am not calling anybody out and I am not calling anyone wrong or right. It just seems to me, and many others I converse, that serious discussion and reflection are not afforded in these popular social ventures.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 15, 2013)

I am willing to deal with a little bad (which I don't think will be as much as most assume it seems) because I think more kids, specifically in non hunting families, will have the opportunity to get the experience. With an all youth weekend, those without a child at arms reach will seek out a participate if they've really got the bug to get out a weekend sooner. 

And I mean, I love a turkey more than the next guy. . . . but if a guy does cheat the system and the scum bag kills one early- is that going to ruin everyone's season?


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't believe there is so much argument
Over 2 day. Geez I would love to go on one
Of the disable hunts but at this point
Not sure if I would


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 16, 2013)

JBowers said:


> I keep seeing such confident opinions being stated, like this one, as though this is generally accepted fact. Does anyone have scientific evidence and data to confirm and support such statements.
> 
> What if the current turkey population trend is not doing so well?
> 
> ...



Good questions John and ones which I hope you will enlighten us on since I know you have info that is better than mine.  I admit that mine is mostly anectdotal and local.

I know that in my little part of GA the turkey population is doing well and they are continuing to expand to properties where they haven't been. 

Hunting is but one small part of the problems turkeys face and IMO it is one of the least problems they have.  I know your department shows brood counts have struggled for a while now and even though I see large broods often I also see hens without broods.

I support GA hunting being managed on a biological basis rather than political or mob rule and truthfully the only reason I even jumped in is because it seemed that so many of the comments being posted were from those that only are worried about someone else killing "my" turkey before I get a chance to kill him. (I admit I did some reading between the lines here).

Thanks for what you do for us hunters here in GA.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 16, 2013)

If some people weren't so greedy and/or insecure about their lack of hunting turkey hunting abilities, they wouldn't care if a special interest group had a 1 weekend early head start.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 16, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> If some people weren't so greedy and/or insecure about their lack of hunting turkey hunting abilities, they wouldn't care if a special interest group had a 1 weekend early head start.




You sound like a Democrat....


I admit it, you caught me, my lack of hunting ability and greed led me to believe youth weekends are not needed...


I also would like to see only 1 gobbler a day allowed, turkey tags, and maybe even hunt to 1pm on public land; I'm very greedy.


----------



## blong (Jul 16, 2013)

'I can use the club I'm in as a specific example. It's 700 acres, but the turkey all congregate in one particular area and everyone knows it. If I can grab my son and take him out there before everyone else is allowed to get out there, it's almost a lock that we will come home with a dead turkey. The question then becomes do I have the ethics to hand the gun to my son when no one is watching?'

That is between you and God.

We (ms) have had a youth week before big season for at least 12 years now. I have helped 5 children get their first turkey during this week and enjoy it very much. I don't have to worry about someone messing us up and ruining a good hunt. As for outlaws, I have seen or heard no difference than it was before the youth season was created. If a man wants to shoot a turkey early, he is going to.


----------



## birddog52 (Jul 16, 2013)

Amen brother you hit the nail on the head we don,t need anymore special seasons stuff period


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 16, 2013)

Gadget said:


> You sound like a Democrat....
> 
> 
> I admit it, you caught me, my lack of hunting ability and greed led me to believe youth weekends are not needed...
> ...



There's a huge contextual difference between a democrat and the democratic process, whereby the majority rules. 

If it were to pass.....I don't really think the youth/disable bill will make a huge dent in the population. It's a suggested opportunity for a scant few. Not a huge factor either way IMO, as it's a long season to hunt to begin with. 

As for the tag system and 1 gobbler per day, it would limit gross over harvest among the law abiding hunters. The outlaws will do as they please anyway. 

Limiting afternoon hunting on public land wont affect many people IMO. Of course I don't hunt public land, so I'm not up to speed on that topic.  Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 17, 2013)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> We Do A Youth Weekend In N Y In P A They Do A Saturday Hunt, They Don't Allow Sunday Hunting , I Cant See Why One Or Two Day Would Hurt Anything ! I Always Take A Kid Hunting Anytime During The Season ! Nothing Like Seeing The Smile On A Kids Face When They Get Their First Gobbler ! Some Of Yall Sound A Little Selfish ! I Had No Mentor Just Self Taught. I Wish I Had Someone .When I Take A Kid I Feel I Have Given Back To The Sport . It's Our Chance To Help Teach Them The Right way The Ethical Way And The Safe Way Of Our Sport !



You have the most wonderful attitude Ron! And I can very much identify with you too. I also had no Mentor, and having such a desire to hunt, also started teaching myself as a young adult. I wish someone had taken me when I was a kid...  

What I hear in many of the replies sounds selfish to me. 

_We should be taking them (youth and handicapped) all season. 
We don't need a special 2 day hunt. 
Someone else (a cheater) is going to shoot our turkeys._

Well what I hear also tells me that many of you sure as heck aren't going to give up your OPENING weekend of turkey season to take a youth or handicapped hunter. Maybe after opening weekend when you get the edge off. Maybe not until after you get your limit and still want to go hunting. And maybe not at all.

This new youth and mobility impaired hunt is a GOOD thing. It will give more people the incentive and motivation to take the youth and handicapped to the woods. Even people that don't have kids will get caught up in the excitement and they will seek out a child or maybe a friend that is handicapped and take them to the woods. And even though it is only a 2 day hunt, because it is the first hunting weekend, the birds won't be spooked and wary. For those that may only get this one opportunity the entire season to turkey hunt, it should be a good experience.


----------



## sman (Jul 17, 2013)

I like it because my 9yr old son can not out run most grown men.  I take him during the season as well.  He got his first last yr.  Weather wasnt great the times we went this yr.  

It will be nice knowing that if we hear a bird we won't be in a foot race with grown men.


----------



## blong (Jul 18, 2013)

sman said:


> I like it because my 9yr old son can not out run most grown men.  I take him during the season as well.  He got his first last yr.  Weather wasnt great the times we went this yr.
> 
> It will be nice knowing that if we hear a bird we won't be in a foot race with grown men.



Most on here will say 'Well he shouldn't be out there then' or ' needs to learn to run faster'. I totally agree with you, I really enjoy being able to take our time during youth week.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jul 19, 2013)

here's my .02 bc that's what its worth

I think there are a lot of turkeys going to fall that weekend and you'll be surprised how few birds are heard the next week end due to this. Here's why, people like myself that have the fever starting in late February will be taking a youth hunting that weekend because we can't stand not being in the woods and see this as an open opportunity to go call up a bird.  Not to brag but early season birds are suicidal and I feel that with zero pressure on a turkey he's gonna be dumb enough to come check out what I'm having to say to him.   BOOM!!  

Next morning, good weather same thing.

Gobblers are gonna die by the rail cart full due to strictly the tactical savy and hen language being played by a turkey killer sitting behind a youth.

As with every season the first 7-10 days is usually the best time to hunt/kill unpressured gobblers.  The season opens the next to last weekend in March to ensure that the population isn't killed out and allow the birds to mate some before we start slaying them.  Start killing them earlier, there will be a drop in the population.  

Although, if you were in the turkey woods in the late 80's-early 90s you already know it's dropped.


----------



## alansentell (Jul 19, 2013)

I should keep my thoughts to myself about this but cant help myself but I cant , I am all for getting more kids into hunting I have taken a lot of kids hunting and during regular season and they did the shooting but have seen a lot of adults take over the gun and kill both deer and turkeys when they thought nobody was lookin. I realy wish all states would open all managment areas for a weekend early for disabled hunters and kids that have deadbeat dads that might not have the chance to go any other way. It would be easy to get volunters to help out with regular season not open yet and would be a good thing for all. I have some great memorys of hunts I went on and never touched a gun. There needs to be a better way than the honor system because it dosent work much anymore in todays world because theres not many honorable people anymore.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 20, 2013)

MCNASTY said:


> here's my .02 bc that's what its worth
> 
> I think there are a lot of turkeys going to fall that weekend and you'll be surprised how few birds are heard the next week end due to this. Here's why, people like myself that have the fever starting in late February will be taking a youth hunting that weekend because we can't stand not being in the woods and see this as an open opportunity to go call up a bird.  Not to brag but early season birds are suicidal and I feel that with zero pressure on a turkey he's gonna be dumb enough to come check out what I'm having to say to him.   BOOM!!
> 
> ...



In this case, maybe they should just schedule this special opportunity (Youth and Mobility-impaired) hunt on our "regular" opening weekend to ensure that the birds have the opportunity to mate before the season opens... now this I can agree with. Other good options would be to change our limit back to a 2 bird limit, and change it to 1 bird per day. Just some food for thought... I'm not a biologist but it sounds good to me.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 20, 2013)

Tomboy Boots said:


> In this case, maybe they should just schedule this special opportunity (Youth and Mobility-impaired) hunt on our "regular" opening weekend to ensure that the birds have the opportunity to mate before the season opens... now this I can agree with. Other good options would be to change our limit back to a 2 bird limit, and change it to 1 bird per day. Just some food for thought... I'm not a biologist but it sounds good to me.


Thats a good idea but I don't think it will fly with most of these guys it seems.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jul 20, 2013)

Tomboy Boots said:


> In this case, maybe they should just schedule this special opportunity (Youth and Mobility-impaired) hunt on our "regular" opening weekend to ensure that the birds have the opportunity to mate before the season opens... now this I can agree with. Other good options would be to change our limit back to a 2 bird limit, and change it to 1 bird per day. Just some food for thought... I'm not a biologist but it sounds good to me.



That would be perfect.  Two gobblers and shorten the season by  1 week.


----------



## six (Jul 20, 2013)

I could use the extra week of sleep.


----------



## saltysenior (Jul 20, 2013)

as per earlier post......it will take about 3-4 years of this and by then everyone will find a kid to take,but NOT for the kids sake...another bad situation that has popped up after just 2 years of these early hunts on wma's ,is that folks are taking advantage of this opportunity to set up their blinds or to build hides and claim ''their spots'' before the regular season...i believe anyone that is SO concerned about taking a youth hunting, has the whole regular season to do it..


----------



## sman (Jul 20, 2013)

Are there that many outlaw turkey hunters out there?


----------



## Brad (Jul 20, 2013)

sman said:


> Are there that many outlaw turkey hunters out there?



Unfortunately I think there are. I think its more of being caught up in the moment. You know kid can't get a shot or clams up and the adult takes the gun in the blind and shoots,then justifies it in his head. I think people who will break the law are going to do it no matter what,but this may make it harder to get caught.


----------



## sman (Jul 20, 2013)

That's sad.  Dont think I could sleep well at night if I did that to my son.

Guess I give ppl to much of the benifit of doubt.  If someone wants to break the law, now n days they can and just about not have to worry about getting caught. 

I still see way more positives than I do negatives.  But then again I am biased because I have a kid and plenty of time to hunt to get my limit.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 20, 2013)

sman said:


> Are there that many outlaw turkey hunters out there?



Take a fine upstanding church going man, hear a gobbler across that property line. Some will jump that line in a heart beat.


----------



## Brad (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree that's why I think its sad we need to discuss having a special weekend. Unfortunately the kill and numbers have replaced the actual hunt. I try to teach anybody I take with me to enjoy the hunt and not worry so much about the outcome,but with our imediate gratification society the day isn't a success without a kill no matter who pulls the trigger.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 21, 2013)

I like making the regular opening weekend the special opportunity weekend to keep the season length the same.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 21, 2013)

so the best argument most have against a youth season is "hypothetically, what if the father doesn't have the ethics to let the kid shoot?" 

 

or...."but the fathers will take advantage of this early hunt and set up on a "spot" on a wma"? 

and then one poster even said, "I have seen a lot of adults take over the gun and kill both deer and turkeys when they thought nobody was lookin."  

so did you turn them in? say anything? you've seen this happen a "LOT", or was this just a figure of speech?


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 22, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> so the best argument most have against a youth season is "hypothetically, what if the father doesn't have the ethics to let the kid shoot?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

From looking at this post, I see that opening the spring season a week earlier for youth will decimate the population and we'll be closing the season soon. 

So, lets take worst case scenario. . . . for the 2 youth days the worst outlaw of them all drags his uninterested boy around solely for the purpose of having an excuse. Are you really concerned that in 2 days, some one outlaw is going to ruin your whole season? Is there only 1 turkey, or 5 turkeys left in Georgia? If one guy can solely keep you from killing birds for an entire season, then you may need to re- examine. Just sayin'. . . . .


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems like a bunch of grown men worrying about a kid killing birds before they get the chance to. 

Yeah, there may be a adult killing during the youth weekend, it's not different than an adult killing when the season isn't open or their limit has been met. man, y'all sure can come up with things to argue about I tell ya...

Getting a kid or disabled person n the woods  2 DAYS early will not make every turkey go under ground. What it will do is give a kid a great chance to kill a bird and get hooked on the sport. But then if they do that then that means that there will be more turkey hunters and many don't want that because their birds will be killed...

GMAB....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2013)

Core Lokt said:


> Seems like a bunch of grown men worrying about a kid killing birds before they get the chance to.



Yep,you've figured us out.....pure genius.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not worried about anybody killing anything ahead of me.  I'm fairly certain I'll kill a turkey or two regardless of when the season opens.

I simply don't think it will accomplish the intended goal...and haven't seen an argument yet that convinces me otherwise.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 23, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> so the best argument most have against a youth season is "hypothetically, what if the father doesn't have the ethics to let the kid shoot?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....and on the other side of the argument we have the stellar argument of..."well some people have ex-wives who won't let them take their kids hunting out of spite."

There are 'bad' reasons on both sides of this discussion.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,you've figured us out.....pure genius.



Just telling you how it looks from the outside looking in, nothing more


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 23, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I simply don't think it will accomplish the intended goal...and haven't seen an argument yet that convinces me otherwise.



Sit back and watch instead of looking for an argument. Take your kid when you want, that's really all you should be worried about.  That's what's wrong in today's time, everyone's looking for an argument or "until you prove me wrong I won't listen or agree"..


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 23, 2013)

Core Lokt said:


> Sit back and watch instead of looking for an argument. Take your kid when you want, that's really all you should be worried about.  That's what's wrong in today's time, everyone's looking for an argument or "until you prove me wrong I won't listen or agree"..



Did you have that same approach when Obamacare was proposed?

"Just sit back and watch it work.  Don't worry about legit evidence that it will.", sounds an aweful lot like what i hear on the tv every night coming out of the President.

I'm not opposed to things that make sense to me.  This....doesn't make sense to me so I'm looking to be convinced.  So far, the best I'm getting is "trust me" or "you must be selfish".

I've got 3 kids and I can't WAIT to get them in the woods.  The day each of them kills their first turkey will be a day when you will see this grown man cry like a baby with joy.  I don't need an extra 'season' to motivate me to take my kids or kids that want to go from other families and niether does anybody else who approaches taking kids with the right motives.


----------



## MKW (Jul 23, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I don't need an extra 'season' to motivate me to take my kids or kids that want to go from other families and niether does anybody else who approaches taking kids with the right motives.





Very well said! 

Mike


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 23, 2013)

obamacare vrs turkey hunting= two totally different things my man.


Take your kids every day of the season or anytime they want to go, good for you and I hope you do. You don't need an extra season, that's all fine but some just might, sad but true.  Some may want it to get their kids in the woods while the turkeys aren't educated yet. Some may want the extra weekend so they can take their kids because the season isn't long enough even if they hunt every day.

 Like I said I just commented on how this whole subject looked to me as a whole looking in on it and I expected to get jumped on about it.   I take my kids when they want to go, just search my posts and you will see their kills. But, I'm not all bent about it just because I don't think there doesn't need to be an added season for kids. I actually agree with you but there are more important things for me to get worked up about than an extra weekend for kids and the disabled to hunt. 

...I have better things to do than bicker with you or anyone else on this. good luck this coming season


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 23, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> ....and on the other side of the argument we have the stellar argument of...



I gave my side of the argument on my earlier post. 
MY kids (personally) get really excited about the youth seasons. Both deer and ducks. I dont remember duck hunters being up in arms about the chance the kids get a week before everyone else. 

I've been a turkey hunter a long time and don't understand any of the opposition to this. 

So ill ask again, if there are some kids across the state that get a bit more excited because they have their own weekend isn't that enough? 

And I don't see how having 2 days before season starts will make a hill of beans difference from the management standpoint.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm not worried about anybody killing anything ahead of me.  I'm fairly certain I'll kill a turkey or two regardless of when the season opens.
> 
> I simply don't think it will accomplish the intended goal...and haven't seen an argument yet that convinces me otherwise.


This is cut from one of the above posts. It was posted as a negative but it also could be a positive. The reasoning behind it might be a bit selfish but its a valid point none the less. For me, this 1 kid that will get taken makes it worthwhile. Your mileage may vary. And yes Im a serious turkey hunter.  Cut from above -

Here's why, people like myself that have the fever starting in late February will be taking a youth hunting that weekend because we can't stand not being in the woods and see this as an open opportunity to go call up a bird.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> I gave my side of the argument on my earlier post.
> MY kids (personally) get really excited about the youth seasons. Both deer and ducks. I dont remember duck hunters being up in arms about the chance the kids get a week before everyone else.
> 
> I've been a turkey hunter a long time and don't understand any of the opposition to this.
> And I don't see how having 2 days before season starts will make a hill of beans difference from the management standpoint.


Its got me scratching my head too.
As far as management goes, if the kid you take shoots a bird just count it as 1 of the 3 you are allowed to take. Pretty simple.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 23, 2013)

I see it as an opportunity for me to watch another bird get smashed in the face, might not happen, but I will be trying none the less. I am fairly certain I will be able to find a bird or two no matter what happens when the season comes around.


----------



## j hook max (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been taking my Grandkids on youth weekends in both Alabama and in Tennessee. These are always the weekend prior to the regular season opening.
They have been very successful the last few years and I think I may have them hooked for life.
I think every state should promote this.
Calling these turkeys in for my Grandkids were the most special times in my 45 years of turkey hunting.


----------



## Brad (Aug 7, 2013)

j hook max said:


> I have been taking my Grandkids on youth weekends in both Alabama and in Tennessee. These are always the weekend prior to the regular season opening.
> They have been very successful the last few years and I think I may have them hooked for life.
> I think every state should promote this.
> Calling these turkeys in for my Grandkids were the most special times in my 45 years of turkey hunting.



Would you stop taking them if those states didn't have a youth season? Do you only take them that one weekend of the season?


----------



## blong (Aug 7, 2013)

Brad said:


> Would you stop taking them if those states didn't have a youth season? Do you only take them that one weekend of the season?



No, I take em thru the season. It is just a fun weekend based around the kids. We all meet at camp and cook the kids breakfast and get to hunt unpressured birds. If I waited till adult season opener, more than likely we will get bumped. I just can't understand the opposition to letting kids get a go at suicidal 2 yr olds! Our youth season is a week long and somehow I still manage to scratch out a few of my own after those darn overpriveleged turkey killin yutes get thru hunting them!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 8, 2013)

Let's make it a true kids hunt..............adults can't help in any way,the kids do all the calling.


----------



## j hook max (Aug 8, 2013)

No , I would still take them. I think anyone objecting to kids getting a little advantage may just be a little greedy.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 8, 2013)

j hook max said:


> No , I would still take them. I think anyone objecting to kids getting a little advantage may just be a little greedy.




 Some of the fathers may be a little greedy, they figure if there's a youth season they can take the kid and get it over with then have the rest of the adult season to themselves.......


FYI...... I really don't care either way on this, it doesn't affect me as most my public land hunting is done towards the end of the season after everyone has picked it over anyway. Most of the other states I hunt have a youth weekend of some sort, I don't even give it a second thought.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't care either way either.  In all likelihood it won't affect the overall population of birds.  I just don't see the point or advantage to adding the days.  I don't see (nor has there been a valid reason presented yet) how adding a few days to the beginning of the season and calling them youth days increases youth participation in any meaningful way.

People who are going to take kids and expose them to the sport are going to do it regardless.  Those who will, all of a sudden, now decided to take a kid because there are special days (and wouldn't have otherwise) by default have a questionable agenda and/or motivation.  There's no way around that.

It's not a matter of greed or hating kids.  I'll kill turkeys.  I'm not worried about that.  I love kids and can't wait to take mine starting this year.  I just don't think the very sappy (and entirely emotionally driven) "well, it's for the children..." reason is a good enough reason to add days.  We will not, all of a sudden, see a boom in participation among the younger generations that we wouldn't have otherwise seen.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 8, 2013)

I still say that if they want to do this just keep the season the same length as it already is and make the first regular weekend.... a youth weekend.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 9, 2013)

I have read all of these post's I think, and never have I read one word about the Safety of the woods during this hunt. Here, in Fla, our youth hunts are the weekend before the opener, mainly, for safety reasons,  less #'s of hunters in the woods at that time. Safety being the main factor. Our average public youth hunt may have 40 permits or so, so, 40 guns. When regular season opens, same 40 permits, now add 40 more guests, and you bring the total to 80 guns, and a TON of Run-n-gun, roost shooting, poaching Hunters. Safety is the Key to the Youth Hunt.


----------



## moto (Aug 9, 2013)

J. L. Erb said:


> I have read all of these post's I think, and never have I read one word about the Safety of the woods during this hunt. Here, in Fla, our youth hunts are the weekend before the opener, mainly, for safety reasons,  less #'s of hunters in the woods at that time. Safety being the main factor. Our average public youth hunt may have 40 permits or so, so, 40 guns. When regular season opens, same 40 permits, now add 40 more guests, and you bring the total to 80 guns, and a TON of Run-n-gun, roost shooting, poaching Hunters. Safety is the Key to the Youth Hunt.



exactly why alot of dads avoid taking kids out.......run n gun careless people with guns---not all of us are financially gifted so public lands are the only choice. youth days are great if they are used for their intended purpose


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 9, 2013)

Can either of you tell me how many people have been accidently killed while turkey hunting in Georgia, by another turkey hunter, over the past.....oh.....say.....ten years?


"Safety" is not an issue.  It's a ridiculous argument and, trust me...it's not why a lot of dads don't take their kids into the woods.  It's a convenient reason that might pull at heart strings and might convince people that it's a good thing to do.  But it's not a real issue or valid reason to set up a special season.  The "get more kids involved" reason is at least a half-way legitimate possibility (even though I don't agree that it will accomplish that).


----------



## Mark K (Aug 9, 2013)

All I got to say is my 16yr old is chomping at the bit to get one up on Dad!!! I think it's great. Why do I think it's great?? Just because I get just as much if not more excitement watching a child take a bird than I do myself! And yes, I take kids besides my own during regular season, this just gives kids an extra day or two. I just hope they expand it to public land next year.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 9, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Can either of you tell me how many people have been accidently killed while turkey hunting in Georgia, by another turkey hunter, over the past.....oh.....say.....ten years
> 
> "Safety" is not an issue.  It's a ridiculous argument and, trust me...it's not why a lot of dads don't take their kids into the woods.  It's a convenient reason that might pull at heart strings and might convince people that it's a good thing to do.  But it's not a real issue or valid reason to set up a special season.  The "get more kids involved" reason is at least a half-way legitimate possibility (even though I don't agree that it will accomplish that).




Not for sure how many have been killed, or shot by accident, or if any have at all, Does it really matter?

I am sure the real reason is Good Minded as far as getting Kids involved, second, Revenue. Let's face it. 
Safety may not be a legitiment concern or thought in your mind, but on public Land here, our youth hunt is only 1 person with a child, no guest's. So, only the permitted # of gun's. Once the season opens here in Fla, the woods are Gang Rushed by Locals and Out of State hunters. SAFETY, is a Big Concern here, and a Valid Point to the Youth Season in my humble Opinion. Would you feel safer with a child in the woods with this set up as we have for our Youth, or dragging him into a Public WMA here during our regular season ? 

Safety is always a Valid Point in my mind.
Just my Opinion on this matter of course, we all have our own.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 9, 2013)

> Not for sure how many have been killed, or shot by accident, or if any have at all, Does it really matter?



Yes, actually...it does matter.  You put forth the reasoning that the main reason to do the hunt was for the safety of the kids.



> _our youth hunts are the weekend before the opener, mainly, for safety reasons_



There is no safety issue in the turkey woods in Georgia.


----------



## ryanwhit (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait...GA DNR is talking about opening a youth weekend in FL?  Oh, they're not?  Then why are we talking about what happens in FL?

I really don't care one way or the other.  If there's a youth weekend, I'll take mine on it.  If there's not, I'll take mine during the regular season.  I think HF has hit it right on all points.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 9, 2013)

> I really don't care one way or the other. If there's a youth weekend, I'll take mine on it. If there's not, I'll take mine during the regular season.



You and me both my man.  Looks like your little man in the avatar is just about as ready as mine is!


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 9, 2013)

Hf, Ryan, doesn't matter where it is, Georgia or Fla, my point is merely that Safety is a big concern, that is why it is usually scheduled, no matter what state, before the main season, Just common sense. If neither of you think that is part of the reasoning, to each his own. "There is no safety issue in the Georgia Turkey Woods", There is always a Safety Issue when Kids are involved.


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 9, 2013)

There is always a safety issue when Mark is involved too!!

Not only do I hunt offensively, I hunt defensively as well !! Always looking out for the other guy. There have been those shot in the turkey woods, but not as many as one would think. But, decoys are becoming more and more popular and much more realistic too!!! People are using strutting gobbler decoys more and more.
No way am I sitting behind one of them!! Nor am I holding up a fan and crawling towards a group of turkeys either !!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 9, 2013)

> Hf, Ryan, doesn't matter where it is, Georgia or Fla, my point is merely that Safety is a big concern



Safety is always a concern when firearms are involved.  "Concern" and "problem" are two entirely different issues.  We should always be concerned about safety.  But you cannot take a turkey hunting shooting incident percentage any lower than zero....no matter how hard you want to and no matter how many guns are in the woods.  

Using "safety" as a reason to set up this hunt is not logical.  It's really tough to solve a problem that doesn't exist.

It's like Animal Control showing up at your house, knowing your dog has never bitten a single person and still taking him away and putting him down "for the safety of the children".  If that dog has been known to be kid-friendly for a decade, there's no reason for concern.



> "There is no safety issue in the Georgia Turkey Woods", There is always a Safety Issue when Kids are involved



Let me re-phrase so that my point gets all the way to the border clearly.  There is no safety problem in the Georgia turkey woods.  

As far as I know, we are not up here consistently peppering each other with tungsten 7's...or pixie dust for that matter.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 9, 2013)

I never said Safety, was the reason for the Season, just that it play's a roll in the Pre-Season Youth Hunt, Hunt Dates. ( Before Season Opener).

It Happens :

http://cordeledispatch.com/local/x1036629037/Man-shot-in-hunting-accident

http://www.ammoland.com/2010/03/usd...-killed-in-accidental-shooting/#axzz2bVb4fu00

http://www.41nbc.com/news/local-news/16078-crawford-co-deputies-investigating-fatal-hunting-accident


----------



## turkeyslaya (Aug 9, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I don't care either way either.  In all likelihood it won't affect the overall population of birds.  I just don't see the point or advantage to adding the days.  I don't see (nor has there been a valid reason presented yet) how adding a few days to the beginning of the season and calling them youth days increases youth participation in any meaningful way.
> 
> People who are going to take kids and expose them to the sport are going to do it regardless.  Those who will, all of a sudden, now decided to take a kid because there are special days (and wouldn't have otherwise) by default have a questionable agenda and/or motivation.  There's no way around that.
> 
> It's not a matter of greed or hating kids.  I'll kill turkeys.  I'm not worried about that.  I love kids and can't wait to take mine starting this year.  I just don't think the very sappy (and entirely emotionally driven) "well, it's for the children..." reason is a good enough reason to add days.  We will not, all of a sudden, see a boom in participation among the younger generations that we wouldn't have otherwise seen.



You are stating many assumptions as though they were an absolute fact. Because you don't "see" or "believe" the days will accomplish their goal, does not mean they will not. Sorry, but whether you validate a point is not necessarily the end all-be all of that argument. What about those parents that take their kids regularly during the season, but see an increased chance of their child taking a bird before the rest of the hunters start pressuring them? If we can give them a small advantage toward killing a bird, then odds are they will catch the "fever" and stick with it. Spare me the argument of " later in life, they will have to compete on the normal playing field with all the other hunters, so we are handicapping them by giving them special treatment now". In my opinion, this IS about the kids (call me sappy if you like). We have turned to such a ME mentality in this world, it is disheartening. I think I remember some guy saying that if I wanted be first, then I had to become a servant (putting others first).


----------



## blong (Aug 9, 2013)

turkeyslaya said:


> You are stating many assumptions as though they were an absolute fact. Because you don't "see" or "believe" the days will accomplish their goal, does not mean they will not. Sorry, but whether you validate a point is not necessarily the end all-be all of that argument. What about those parents that take their kids regularly during the season, but see an increased chance of their child taking a bird before the rest of the hunters start pressuring them? If we can give them a small advantage toward killing a bird, then odds are they will catch the "fever" and stick with it. Spare me the argument of " later in life, they will have to compete on the normal playing field with all the other hunters, so we are handicapping them by giving them special treatment now". In my opinion, this IS about the kids (call me sappy if you like). We have turned to such a ME mentality in this world, it is disheartening. I think I remember some guy saying that if I wanted be first, then I had to become a servant (putting others first).



I agree, I just  can't believe there is opposition to this hunt. I'm tired of the argument about the Dad should carry them during big season. I have helped several kids take a bird and carried several more during this youth season and I don't have other motivations than getting a child on a good hunt and hoping to make a good impression on them. What about the single parent families that read about the hunt coming up in the paper and go ask a friend that turkey hunts to please carry their child because they don't know how or have anywhere to hunt. Out of the children that I have carried ,other than mine, either the father does not hunt or there is no father alive. My 2 cents again!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 10, 2013)

J. L. Erb said:


> I never said Safety, was the reason for the Season



Um....actually....that's exactly what you said.



> Here, in Fla, our youth hunts are the weekend before the opener, mainly, for safety reasons


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 10, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> But you cannot take a turkey hunting shooting incident percentage any lower than zero....no matter how hard you want to and no matter how many guns are in the woods.



I personally know someone who was shot while turkey hunting...by another hunter...who thought he was shooting at a turkey...so I know for a fact the number is NOT zero.

Unless I am mistaken (I am not going to re-read it all to find the post) You have stated that you don't care either way about this ... you sure have a funny way of showing that.


----------



## saltysenior (Aug 10, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Its got me scratching my head too.
> As far as management goes, if the kid you take shoots a bird just count it as 1 of the 3 you are allowed to take. Pretty simple.



this is a good idea.... 
   another thing that has not been mentioned, for those who really want to expose a child to turkey hunting,remember you can go any day of the year to try and call up a turkey.. just bring a camera,not a gun.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Aug 10, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Um....actually....that's exactly what you said.



No, I didn't, you must have selective reading.

 I said the weekend BEFORE the MAIN Season, Mainly, for safety reason's.
Again, I am saying the Dates, before the regular season opens, are for Safety Reason's, not the reason for the Season itself, like I stated several times HF.
They have it set that way because of less numbers of Hunters n the woods, which equates to: Less Hunters+ Less Guns=Safety , and all this put together: = Common Sense.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Aug 11, 2013)

I think it supose to give the kids a chance at killing a turkey before they are spooked by the army of hunters on the regular opener


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 12, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> I personally know someone who was shot while turkey hunting...by another hunter...who thought he was shooting at a turkey...so I know for a fact the number is NOT zero.
> 
> Unless I am mistaken (I am not going to re-read it all to find the post) You have stated that you don't care either way about this ... you sure have a funny way of showing that.



I know, right?  

I actually don't care either way.  Like I said, I'll likely kill turkeys.  I'm not worried about that.  It just drives me nuts when politicians and regulators start making decisions that are not well thought through just to make themselves look good at the end of the day.  

In my mind, there is no way around the fact that, if an adult isn't already taking children into the woods and all of a sudden decides to do it with a "special season", then he/she is doing so with questionable motivation....and that is a problem for me.

Everybody...and I mean everybody wants to make sure that turkey hunting endures and that the next generations love it as much as we do.  I don't, personally, see a decline in turkey hunter numbers in our state.  In fact the numbers have been growing exponentially over the past decade.  Kids are coming into the sport (along with "grown kids) faster than we can count them.  Why in the WORLD do you think the turkey woods are so crowded these days!  We do not have a problem getting people into turkey hunting in Georgia.



I'm sorry to hear about your friend....but my point about safety flew right over your head.  Think on it a little more and it'll sink in.

At this point, I think we've likely beaten this thing to death as it seems likely it will pass and be part of next year's season.  Assuming it does pass (or did..I don't know), I promise I'll be participating with my 5YO son and he will love every stinking second of it as will I!  But, then again, I was going to let him start turkey hunting with me this year anyway.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 12, 2013)

*Beaten too death*

Well for something that has been beaten to death from the negative perspective, I thought I would beat it to death with some of the positive opinions 


ChristopherA.King said:


> I can't believe there is so much argument
> Over 2 day. Geez I would love to go on one
> Of the disable hunts but at this point
> Not sure if I would





Tomboy Boots said:


> What I hear in many of the replies sounds selfish to me.
> 
> _We should be taking them (youth and handicapped) all season.
> We don't need a special 2 day hunt.
> ...





sman said:


> I like it because my 9yr old son can not out run most grown men.  I take him during the season as well.  He got his first last yr.  Weather wasnt great the times we went this yr.
> 
> It will be nice knowing that if we hear a bird we won't be in a foot race with grown men.





Core Lokt said:


> Seems like a bunch of grown men worrying about a kid killing birds before they get the chance to.
> 
> Yeah, there may be a adult killing during the youth weekend, it's not different than an adult killing when the season isn't open or their limit has been met. man, y'all sure can come up with things to argue about I tell ya...
> 
> ...





Turkey Trax said:


> I gave my side of the argument on my earlier post.
> MY kids (personally) get really excited about the youth seasons. Both deer and ducks. I dont remember duck hunters being up in arms about the chance the kids get a week before everyone else.
> 
> I've been a turkey hunter a long time and don't understand any of the opposition to this.
> ...





Gut_Pile said:


> I see it as an opportunity for me to watch another bird get smashed in the face, might not happen, but I will be trying none the less. I am fairly certain I will be able to find a bird or two no matter what happens when the season comes around.





j hook max said:


> I have been taking my Grandkids on youth weekends in both Alabama and in Tennessee. These are always the weekend prior to the regular season opening.
> They have been very successful the last few years and I think I may have them hooked for life.
> I think every state should promote this.
> Calling these turkeys in for my Grandkids were the most special times in my 45 years of turkey hunting.





Covehnter said:


> I am willing to deal with a little bad (which I don't think will be as much as most assume it seems) because I think more kids, specifically in non hunting families, will have the opportunity to get the experience. With an all youth weekend, those without a child at arms reach will seek out a participate if they've really got the bug to get out a weekend sooner.
> 
> And I mean, I love a turkey more than the next guy. . . . but if a guy does cheat the system and the scum bag kills one early- is that going to ruin everyone's season?





Gut_Pile said:


> I'm all for a youth season. I think it's a great way for people to get kids involved. I have voiced my opinion via email. Thanks for the link.





Mark K said:


> I like it!!





smitty said:


> Good deal !!





Arrowhead95 said:


> All the States that I have seen have a youth turkey hunt have been on the weekend before the regular season. I like it.





chefrific said:


> As a father and a turkey hunter, I have no concern with this proposal.
> 1.  What will one week early or late really do? - Nothing
> 2.  If you have a problem giving the disabled or youth a minuscule advantage, you need to take long look at yourself.
> 
> ...





bull0ne said:


> I verbally supported the youth/disabled early season hunting bill from the start. Made no bones about my support, as I feel the increased hunting opportunities are good for the sport in general.
> 
> According to the following info.....the bill passed and was signed into law.
> 
> ...





ChristopherA.King said:


> Man some of you guys are pretty tough....





Turkeydoghunter said:


> We Do A Youth Weekend In N Y In P A They Do A Saturday Hunt, They Don't Allow Sunday Hunting , I Cant See Why One Or Two Day Would Hurt Anything ! I Always Take A Kid Huntind Anytime During The Season ! Nothing Like Seeing The Smile On A Kids Face When They Get Their First Gobbler ! Some Of Yall Sound A Little Selfish ! I Had No Mentor Just Self Taught. I Wish I Had Someone .When I Take A Kid I Feel I Have Giving Back To The Sport . It's Our Chance To Help Teach Them The Right way The Ethical Way And The Safe Way Of Our Sport !





Turkey Trax said:


> Do you have kids?
> 
> What is the negative to doing this?
> 
> ...





dawg2 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I also like the idea of an early start for youth or handicapped before the birds get wary.





swalker1517 said:


> I really can't understand the negativity towards this. Yes, there are some that will take advantage of this and just tote the kid along as a fail safe if they get caught. When I take my son hunting, I rarely take my weapon, whether its turkey or deer season. He doesn't go every time I do, but he goes pretty much whenever he wants to. Those that can't take their kids, for whatever reason, can now plan a weekend hunt ahead of time where they know they will have a good chance of toting a bird out.In my mind, those that will break this law, will break many more given the chance.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 20, 2014)

Probably one of my fondest memories yet. It was me, my father, my brother and his 9yr old son using my 20ga that was bought for me at his age. My father and I called. My brother coached, instructed and taught the difference in turkeys. I set us up where 2 creeks met. We had 5 birds gobbling. One landed almost on top of us and danced and drummed for him. Came withing 6ft of my nephew. He was stone cold still. So much he didn't pull the trigger and shoot the bird.
The little guy turned to us when the turkey was gone and sadly said "I didn't shoot it!" We all replied "SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME ONE TIME!" Lil guy felt good about just learning after that and had a strut of his own coming out of the woods. Cant wait for youth only next year


----------

